
This Is How We Fix Silicon Valley’s Sexual Harassment Problem - ohjeez
https://www.fastcompany.com/40437872/this-is-how-we-fix-silicon-valleys-sexual-harassment-problem
======
randomstep
Ouch, that lede.

" then closer to the lesser end might be things like holding meetings at strip
clubs, company cultures where team bonding means getting black-out drunk,
having an almost exclusively male leadership team, or naming all your
conference rooms after male scientists" ... _this_ is close to the lesser
end?! We have a lot of work to do.

Overall I appreciate the article's approach and recommendations. There are
unfortunately no easy answers but we can work to make things better around us.

(Internally we intentionally renamed our conference rooms diversely, avoiding
that last mistake. It would have been easy to make though!)

